# Great on the recall (except when he doesn't want to)



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

My Gus is pretty good about coming when we're out walking, in the yard, house etc. But does ANYONE have a GR that snaps to attention and comes when there's something else (a deer, another dog, etc.) he wants to chase? We had almost gotten home from our walk the other day, we were in our driveway and Gus was off leash. Suddenly our neighbor down the block ran out (in his bathrobe no less) yelling and chasing his not-too-friendly Bernese Mountain dog. Of course Gus took off like a bat out of hell to check out the other dog. After a lot of fierce yelling from both owners the dogs FINALLY relented and went to their respective homes. 

Is it possible to have a dog that will recall instantly and without question, no matter what the distraction? If so, how does one accomplish this?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

How old is Gus? I don;t think a puppy will have a strong recall. I know my 5 month old does not. I have to literary yell at her to stop chasing a squirrel or the outdoor cat we have. She stops but her look is more like I have no intention of whatsoever to listen. I have to have a toy or pretend that I am eating something in order for her to come to me in those instances. 
Our mutt Jack was never good on recalls. He was a mix retriever and border collie and stubborn as a border collie. He would stop in his run but not return more than half way back towards you. He would still chase with his eyes as he was trained good enough by my husband to never leave the property except in the car.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes...with lots & lots & lots & lots of training.

Pete


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

If I use our emergency recall word, Molly does come back when running towards another dog, even when she was 6 months old. Not sure about deer or other animals.. Haven't encountered any yet


----------



## azzure (Dec 10, 2011)

How do I teach an "emergency recall" word? Gus is almost 4, by the way...


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

My emergency recall word is "now". I like it because when I say "Molly, NOW" it sounds stern and I mean business. Molly will drop whatever she is doing and sprint towards me. It also isn't a word that I casually throw around like "come". You have to teach it on a long line because they have to know they cannot disobey the command even once. I use a unique extremely high value treat: chicken baby food. She only gets it when we are training the emergency recall word and will drop everything for it. If the dog doesn't come when you use the word you must either reel them in or physically go get them and "save" it by bringing him back to where you had given the command. The command is non negotiable, they MUST come. Even if you had to go get them, you can still give them the special treat.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

No matter how hard we try remember dogs are animals and sometimes the natural drive will take over any training. Many years ago we had someone around here who had an unbelievably well trained OTCH titled dog. He was killed in front of the owner as he chased a cat across the street. No words were going to stop him. A leash is your only guarantee.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have to say that all of my dogs come when I call them. I do alot of training in many different place with lots of distraction. I use a leash at first then switch to a long line then work off leash once they seem to have a good sence of what I want on the long line. I had to work especially hard with Vendetta my pit bull as she is dog aggressive so when I call her she better listen to me. I teach all of my dogs leave it. If I want them right NOW. I say " NO..Leave It" and then call them to me.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

My emergency recall word is .... COME it is exactly the same word as the regular recall word and the dogs listen to it.... the reality is that if I didn't want your little furry butt over here for a good reason I wouldnt have used the word. 

Yes my dogs come when called every time. I have called them off Deer and chickens... 

honestly your gus would not be off leash outside of a secure place if he were my dog. I don't play that game... and all you are doing is teaching him that if you use the word come, he doesn't have to ... in a nutshell you have ruined the word... and getting a reliable recall on that word at this point is almost impossible. you might want to find another word and start over... if you use the word (whatever you decide to use) some will use "here" the dog should NEVER have the option of ignoring you... ever!!!! as soon as your dog realizes that he doesn't have to come and you can't really do anything about it... then you are done for.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sorry, didn't meant to imply my dog doesn't casually "come". I don't use that word because I say "come on" a lot which could mean anything... She does have a reliable casual recall but in the event of an emergency, I like having a unique command trained with extra special treats and not used many times a day like her casual recall. It's an extra sense of security but it could very well just be in my head.  

Also, it may very well just be me, but Molly will all out sprint over immediately at her emergency word while with her casual recall she will run but it isn't as fast and she won't turn on a dime to get to me, although close..


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Vhuynh2 said:


> Sorry, didn't meant to imply my dog doesn't casually "come". I don't use that word because I say "come on" a lot which could mean anything... She does have a reliable casual recall but in the event of an emergency, I like having a unique command trained with extra special treats and not used many times a day like her casual recall. It's an extra sense of security but it could very well just be in my head.
> 
> Also, it may very well just be me, but Molly will all out sprint over immediately at her emergency word while with her casual recall she will run but it isn't as fast and she won't turn on a dime to get to me, although close..


its probably not the word but your tone that gets her .... if its an emergency then you are likely harsher and your tone louder and stronger.... its the mom is not messing around tone.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Shalva said:


> My emergency recall word is .... COME it is exactly the same word as the regular recall word and the dogs listen to it.... the reality is that if I didn't want your little furry butt over here for a good reason I wouldnt have used the word.
> 
> Yes my dogs come when called every time. I have called them off Deer and chickens...
> 
> honestly your gus would not be off leash outside of a secure place if he were my dog. I don't play that game... and all you are doing is teaching him that if you use the word come, he doesn't have to ... in a nutshell you have ruined the word... and getting a reliable recall on that word at this point is almost impossible. you might want to find another word and start over... if you use the word (whatever you decide to use) some will use "here" the dog should NEVER have the option of ignoring you... ever!!!! as soon as your dog realizes that he doesn't have to come and you can't really do anything about it... then you are done for.


Our Tucker is smart and has selective hearing. This is an incredibly true statement. As such, if he isn't on a leash, he is on a long line, in a fenced area, with more than just one of us. 

To me, recall really is about making yourself the funnest thing in the world to your dog. It is not just only about having tasty treats for them when they come. I know for us, one of the best things to do to get Tucker's attention is to call him and run away. Then when he "catches" you, you throw a big party with food.


----------

